# New TT Bike...B14 or B16?



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am looking at the Felt B14 or Felt B16 TT bike? I will be doing a Half Ironman in August and September and right now just have clip-on tri bars, time for a new bike.

So.... B14 or B16?

B14 - Felt Bicycles

B16 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

SRock24 said:


> I am looking at the Felt B14 or Felt B16 TT bike? I will be doing a Half Ironman in August and September and right now just have clip-on tri bars, time for a new bike.
> 
> So.... B14 or B16?
> 
> ...


B14 is a much better bike. Given you're riding 2008 and 2007 road bikes now the B16 won't really be a huge upgrade as the frame design was developed in 2006. It isn't very Di2 friendly nor is it significantly more aerodynamic than your Cervelo. The B14 is a DA on a diet and the DA has won world championship medals and Olympic Gold.

Go with the B14.

-SD


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> B14 is a much better bike. Given you're riding 2008 and 2007 road bikes now the B16 won't really be a huge upgrade as the frame design was developed in 2006. It isn't very Di2 friendly nor is it significantly more aerodynamic than your Cervelo. The B14 is a DA on a diet and the DA has won world championship medals and Olympic Gold.
> 
> Go with the B14.
> 
> -SD


Good stuff. I also have been looking at a Cannondale Slice. Any word about those compared to the B14?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

SRock24 said:


> Good stuff. I also have been looking at a Cannondale Slice. Any word about those compared to the B14?


The Cannondale would be similar I'd wager if you mean their "standard" Slice. I've never had the opportunity to test it but they've got some big brains there at CSG and although they ignore "aero" for the most part in their road line the TT bikes have had success in triathlon. The P2, the SC7, and the Shiv are all in the same ~$2500 aero ballpark.

-SD


----------

